# Stop stacking rocks, ya dirty hippies!



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

https://www.hcn.org/articles/a-call-for-an-end-to-cairns-leave-the-stones-alone

I didn't realize this was a big deal.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I was on a popular hiking trail in my area a couple of weeks ago and saw easily 10 stacks of rocks like this in random places. Seemed like every time you turned a corner there was one.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

I've dismantled a few of these over the years. I just don't like the sight of 'em.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

I am not saying everyone should put cairns up, like they seem to be doing, but I honestly don't pay THAT close attention when I am out trying to enjoy nature. 

In this day and age, you are not exploring new territory, no matter how much you want to be. You are not exploring the edges of the map and filling in uncharted territory. Especially on a trail, who do you think built it? People, or civilization as you put it, have been there before, and will be there after you. 

Now I want to keep nature, as protected as we can, but using nature in this way isn't hurting anyone. Now if you made cairns out of pop cans? Yeah that is a different story. Stacking a pile of rocks is like building a snow man or a sand castle.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

oh jeez, relax people.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

The cairns are only useful above treeline to mark trail.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

There's a guy who builds a lot of trails near me who does this all the time. All rocks that get dug out during the trail building and maintenance process. I think it's more of an ego thing though. His name is Cairns after all.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the things people get worked up about...


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

"Let no man place one stone upon another". Tarl Cabot


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Best comment to the article:

As an Environmental Psychologist from Boulder, Colorado I cannot disagree more with the author here. Rock stacking, and the placing of cairns has been going on for millennia, it is a part of the human condition. We stacked rocks before we could write, we used them for alerting others that water was close by, or where an encampment was. This is not some blind rock stacking, this is humans expressing their bliss in an all-too-human way. My main issue with the article is that it smells of elite hiking, of having a purpose above other people's purpose. The Forest is our original home, and as such we are innately drawn to it. I have seen inner city children who are exposed to the wilderness begin stacking rocks for no seeming reason at all other than it makes them feel happy and good. 
I think the author ought to breathe and look at the intrinsic beauty of a cairn and the human being who stacked it. And above all understand that cairns are temporary, they are not increasing erosion, there is no need to assert false pretences to try and get people to stop rock stacking, it's simply not going to happen. I urge the author to google Andy Goldsworthy and see that human/nature art is magnificent and not something to get angry about when hiking.


----------



## ConchoBill (Jan 12, 2015)

IMO for hiking trails, cairns can be really handy. Some trails are close to invisible, on rock slabs, and such, and without the cairns the uninitiated can get lost. They are often very handy on stream crossings.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Pieces like this are what stop me every time I think about subscribing to HCN.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Damnn rockers


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

*Is it a cairn?*

Whether to define the trail border, act as a corral, as part of the trail construction or just for fun, trail decorations are just part of the scene. It's not like the trail is a natural structure anyway. Like to see Mookie take the wall apart! Here ya go mate - hate on these


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> Best comment to the article:
> 
> As an Environmental Psychologist from Boulder, Colorado ...


Funny, that was about all I needed to know from that comment!

But my kids do like to stack rocks, or at least try to add a rock to already existing cairns. Sometimes you have to find motivation to keep 'em going on a long'ish hike.

I also get a kick out of people hiking on a trail 10 miles from a million person city where you see another person every 5 minutes or so, acting like they're out being 'one with nature.' Between checking their phone when they get data service, of course!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> Whether to define the trail border, act as a corral, as part of the trail construction or just for fun, trail decorations are just part of the scene. It's not like the trail is a natural structure anyway. Like to see Mookie take the wall apart! Here ya go mate - hate on these
> 
> View attachment 1000727
> View attachment 1000728
> ...


That did it, I'm heading over there right after work!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I've never had the desire to build a cairn, until I read that article.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> Best comment to the article:
> 
> As an Environmental Psychologist from Boulder, Colorado I cannot disagree more with the author here. Rock stacking, and the placing of cairns has been going on for millennia, it is a part of the human condition. We stacked rocks before we could write, we used them for alerting others that water was close by, or where an encampment was. This is not some blind rock stacking, this is humans expressing their bliss in an all-too-human way. My main issue with the article is that it smells of elite hiking, of having a purpose above other people's purpose. The Forest is our original home, and as such we are innately drawn to it. I have seen inner city children who are exposed to the wilderness begin stacking rocks for no seeming reason at all other than it makes them feel happy and good.
> I think the author ought to breathe and look at the intrinsic beauty of a cairn and the human being who stacked it. And above all understand that cairns are temporary, they are not increasing erosion, there is no need to assert false pretences to try and get people to stop rock stacking, it's simply not going to happen. I urge the author to google Andy Goldsworthy and see that human/nature art is magnificent and not something to get angry about when hiking.


Ironically enough, today's Bizarro comic:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I will keep stacking them up so that the people with nothing better to do can keep unstacking them. I consider it to be a good public service. I mean, those people could be out raping, murdering, stealing, robbing, dealing drugs, or abusing drugs, right?


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Hawg said:


> I will keep stacking them up so that the people with nothing better to do can keep unstacking them. I consider it to be a good public service. I mean, those people could be out raping, murdering, stealing, robbing, dealing drugs, or abusing drugs, right?


Might be better if you ask Mookie, although I hear he's unavailable after work


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it's an art form for some people but generally, why even get hot and bothered over it when people leave bags of dog poop along the trails?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

girlonbike said:


> (...)why even get hot and bothered over it when people leave bags of dog poop along the trails?
> 
> View attachment 1000924


This looks shopped
I can tell from some of the pixels and from seeing quite a few shops in my time.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shopped or not, I know it's it's physically impossible to get stones stacked like that without epoxy. center of gravity, friction, balance. It's all lies (without glue and tape).

the bottomone is good though, and kudos to whoever can do one of those rock arches. That's cool.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's very annoying to me that people feel the need to change the natural landscape like this. Aside from biking and hiking trails the rest of the landscape should be left as natural as possible.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

evasive said:


> Pieces like this are what stop me every time I think about subscribing to HCN.


Wow, that's really too bad. It's a great magazine. I've subscribed for 15 years now.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Hate that I missed that whole Harmonic Convergence and spiritual vortex thing. Cairns are pretty handy when there are no trail signs, but I haven't really given it much thought beyond that. Severe over-cairning has not been an issue here in Appalachia. I think we are just too far from the vortex.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> I think it's an art form for some people but generally, why even get hot and bothered over it when people leave bags of dog poop along the trails?
> 
> View attachment 1000924
> 
> ...


Now that's something to get steamed about.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

'Stackies' are right up there with E-Bikes, and shuttling! Yeah, I'm mad and I'm not going to stand for Hippies stacking rocks on my trails! Hell no!

(rabble, rabble, rant..) It's my new cause (de' celebre') (I've raced in Yourip and I know theses things) Damn stackers, stacking their stackies....besides, they're interfering with my STRAVA times. 

This site is for non-stacking, non-EBike riding non Hippies, that conform to all things Santa Cruz. Stop having opinions about things and stuff, or I'll have you banned. I can do it too, I subscribed to 'Winning=Bicycle Racing Illustrated' back when it was cool, and before it went away, and I can correctly pronounce most of the major mountain climbs on the European circuits. Don't test me. Stop this stacking. Stop it now...:thumbsup:


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I think it's an art form for some people but generally, why even get hot and bothered over it when people leave bags of dog poop along the trails?
> 
> View attachment 1000924
> 
> ...


People leave bags of dog poop along the trail because they're doing their job, placing it in little bags and stuff. Besides, their Mom comes by later and picks up after them, right?


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

Hi, my name is Charlene, and I'm a recent convert/advocate to the mountain biking thingee. I've been: glued, plugged in, comatose, attached to my TV/phone/marriage/job (enter fail safe of your choice) for XXX years and I am now going out and experiencing 'nature'. That damned nature isn't as I'd imagined. OTHERS have been there. Spoiling MY 'Outdoor Experience' with their presence. Please make it stop. My Life Coach told me I'm the one in charge. Those things shouldn't be there as they don't properly fit into my "Expected/Presumed Outdoor/Life Experience" (which I paid for handsomely BTW) 

Your experiences just aren't MY reality...please go away. I paid a LOT of money for this.

/s/ them


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Are any rocks hurt in the process, that's what I want to know.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Meh... whatever..


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

It never even dawned on me that anybody could be upset by the presence of cairns. Apart from their trail-marking utility, I think some are pretty cool looking. Then again, I also like rock benches, wind walls made of rock and other similar natural "disturbances" that are found at the summits of some of the trails I frequent. 

None of those things seem to interfere with my Zen experience. LMAO.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

hmmm. first world problem?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just think of it as a game. How many rock piles can to knock over on your run? You should be thanking the hippies :0)


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I try to pee them over.
You're marking your territory, I'm marking mine.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ladmo said:


> hmmm. first world problem?


Rocks or hippies?


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Along the washes locally, some enterprising individual(s) have taken to surrounding dog poop with rocks.

Best of both worlds?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> oh jeez, relax people.


Exactly! This country has become the home of a bunch of nosy cry babies. Don't like them? Knock em down and just STFU !


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I try to pee them over.
You're marking your territory, I'm marking mine.


Mr Pig said:


> Rocks or hippies?


Fixed it for ya Mr Piggy


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

net wurker said:


> I've never had the desire to build a cairn, until I read that article.


Same here. And paint a Confederate flag on it.

Steve Z


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Biohazard74 said:


> Exactly! This country has become the home of a bunch of nosy cry babies. Don't like them? Knock em down and just STFU !


Shhhh. You might offend someone.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

"The world has been taken over by noisy people, and they have nothing to say"


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Recent statistics show that 93% of rock stacks were done by high school kids on mushrooms. As a former high school kid on mushrooms in the woods, I'm not about to get all bent about it.


----------



## junkyardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

Ive had a lot of fun knocking them down and or throwing the rocks, always thought I was being an *******. Now I find out im not and I should be building them instead. But its just not as fun for me. What am I gunna do?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

92gli said:


> Recent statistics show that 93% of rock stacks were done by high school kids on mushrooms.


And how the heck could they _possibly_ know that?..


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've seen lots of these too, but none on the trails. Most of them are on the overlooks or on the side of the trails, in the mountain bikers' "rest area".


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Just think of it as a game. How many rock piles can to knock over on your run? You should be thanking the hippies :0)


I was thinking that if I saw them on the trail I'd practice bunny hopping over them.


----------



## bcriverjunky (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't know why but the make me smile.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Alright so I'm in a pristine natural environment and I come across this depressing sight. And I filmed one of the culprits in the act of stacking. An 8 year old kid with parents nowhere in sight. I asked him to tip them over as I drove away. I don't think it sunk in though. :skep:


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

I boggles my mind that some of you are upset about these cairns and people "upsetting" nature. Since you guys don't like things disturbed in the woods, my question is, do you move back the dirt that you displace with your tires when you ride? What about the leaves that blow around when you ride past them? Do you put them back too? Or if you displace a stick do you dismount and put it back where it was?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

I could see that kid doing some of the smaller ones, but the bigger formations are way too big for that scrawny kid to build. 

Regardless, its a river. Soon as next spring hits when the river rises due to melting snow up river? They will get washed away. 

Its like getting pissed at a sand castle on a beach. Give it a day or two and the tides will take it out.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll be honest, when I was ten, had it occurred to me, I would have done the same thing. Playing, we called it.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Somebody get that kid an xBox.....


----------



## XCBiker10287 (Aug 18, 2015)

Is the authors email posted anywhere on that site? She sounds like one those you come across in the woods that act like they and only they should have the honor of being there. Anyone else passing by should be removed immediately.


----------



## AK 59 (Aug 16, 2015)

Rock stacking must stop. It's ruining our society. I'm with Mookie on this one. Those rock stackers are just as bad as cat jugglers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TSpice said:


> I could see that kid doing some of the smaller ones, but the bigger formations are way too big for that scrawny kid to build.
> 
> Regardless, its a river. Soon as next spring hits when the river rises due to melting snow up river? They will get washed away.
> 
> Its like getting pissed at a sand castle on a beach. Give it a day or two and the tides will take it out.


Obviously he didn't stack the big ones. That's why I said I filmed "one" of the culprits. And yes kids will be kids. But some dumb ass adult started it and he followed suit.



Rogueldr said:


> I boggles my mind that some of you are upset about these cairns and people "upsetting" nature. Since you guys don't like things disturbed in the woods, my question is, do you move back the dirt that you displace with your tires when you ride? What about the leaves that blow around when you ride past them? Do you put them back too? Or if you displace a stick do you dismount and put it back where it was?


None of that ^^^ is even remotely close to purposely defacing the natural environment by stacking rocks.


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2015)

off with their heads!


----------



## XCBiker10287 (Aug 18, 2015)

get a rope!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I need an ebike so I can plow through those stacks of rocks.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

A friend of mine had an internship at HCN. It's a very competitive position to get so we're all proud of her. After it was over she mentioned how hard it was to get along with some of the staff as they were rabid anti-mtbers and like. I enjoy the magazine but there are certainly some articles that I have to roll my eyes at.

I always thought that a photo book of cairns would be cool to have on the coffee table. And yes, I once successfully built an arch cairn on the side of the Moore Fun trail near Fruita.


----------



## XCBiker10287 (Aug 18, 2015)

If someone on a bike or an organized pile of rocks ruins your trip in the woods. The issue most likely lies with the person butt hurt over said biker or rock pile. Take a long hard look in the mirror and maybe find a new hobby.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

XCBiker10287 said:


> If someone on a bike or an organized pile of rocks ruins your trip in the woods. The issue most likely lies with the person butt hurt over said biker or rock pile. Take a long hard look in the mirror and maybe find a new hobby.


Good advice, it worked for me.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

"This land is your land This land is my land
From California to the New York island; 
From the red wood forest to the Gulf Stream waters 
This land was made for you and Me.

As I was walking that ribbon of highway, 
I saw above me that endless skyway: 
I saw below me that golden valley: 
This land was made for you and me.

I've roamed and rambled and I followed my footsteps 
To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts; 
And all around me a voice was sounding: 
This land was made for you and me.

When the sun came shining, and I was strolling, 
And the wheat fields waving and the dust clouds rolling, 
As the fog was lifting a voice was chanting: 
This land was made for you and me.

As I went walking I saw a sign there 
And on the sign it said "No Trespassing." 
But on the other side it didn't say nothing, 
That side was made for you and me.

In the shadow of the steeple I saw my people, 
By the relief office I seen my people; 
As they stood there hungry, I stood there asking 
Is this land made for you and me?

Nobody living can ever stop me, 
As I go walking that freedom highway; 
Nobody living can ever make me turn back 

This land was made for you and me."


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Just put some climbing bolts in them then you are just, like, one with nature man...and totally respecting it.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

AK 59 said:


> Those rock stackers are just as bad as cat jugglers.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

This thread sucks donkey dick out loud.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> I'll be honest, when I was ten, had it occurred to me, I would have done the same thing. Playing, we called it.


Yes, I thought this thread was going to be about people building obstacles in a MTB or multi-use trail to slow MTBs down or try to cause a crash.

No, it's art. Maybe not awesome art. But I haven't seen anything dangerous here.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

ColinL said:


> Yes, I thought this thread was going to be about people building obstacles in a MTB or multi-use trail to slow MTBs down or try to cause a crash.
> 
> No, it's art. Maybe not awesome art. But I haven't seen anything dangerous here.


So, you're saying it doesn't ruin your day when you come across a stack of rocks, and you _just know_ they didn't stack themselves like that?

What are you, deranged?


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Just get a t-shirt that says, "I kick over cairns." Start posting pictures of yourself kicking over cairns. 

Really stick it to 'em. 

Maybe you can get it on Trump's campaign plan.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

TSpice said:


> Just get a t-shirt that says, "I kick over cairns." Start posting pictures of yourself kicking over cairns.
> 
> Really stick it to 'em.
> 
> Maybe you can get it on Trump's campaign plan.


CairnKickers.com


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

TSpice said:


> Just get a t-shirt that says, "I kick over cairns." Start posting pictures of yourself kicking over cairns.


This happened the last time someone tried to knock over a cairn. :nono:









(maybe this isn't as funny as I hoped. that's my dog, a cairn terrier. that's not me drinking scotch, and I edited it to protect the innocent.)


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> None of that ^^^ is even remotely close to purposely defacing the natural environment by stacking rocks.


What about your tire tracks? You are purposely defacing the dirt every time you ride on it. And inadvertently moving a stick or a rock might not be on purpose but you're still defacing the environment. So are you saying that if you do it by accident it's ok?


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to start putting gnomes all over my local trails


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

Saw this on my local trails yesterday. 1st one I ever saw there. But don't worry, I called the cops and they sent CSI to examine the crime scene. Plus they are setting up a sting operation to catch those anarchist rock pile people. They also suggested that maybe I should arm myself on my rides so that if I see it happening I can put an end to it right then and there.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Rogueldr said:


> Saw this on my local trails yesterday. 1st one I ever saw there. But don't worry, I called the cops and they sent CSI to examine the crime scene. Plus they are setting up a sting operation to catch those anarchist rock pile people. They also suggested that maybe I should arm myself on my rides so that if I see it happening I can put an end to it right then and there.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Flucod said:


> That is a great plan! What is the best way to carry on a ride, anyone have any ideas?


I don't think the question is so much how to carry but _what_ to carry. A jackhammer would be my weapon of choice but I don't know of any cordless ones so I'm going to go with a sledgehammer.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Louisville Slugger

Want to hear that sweet sweet *PING* noise.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm getting sick of seeing these stacked rocks on the trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rogueldr said:


> What about your tire tracks? You are purposely defacing the dirt every time you ride on it. And inadvertently moving a stick or a rock might not be on purpose but you're still defacing the environment. So are you saying that if you do it by accident it's ok?


Sure I'll go along with that. 

The point is these fockers are purposely defacing the natural environment. A trail is built for hikers bikers and equestrians to get out and enjoy nature. What happens on the trail stays on the trail. Stay on the trail and the natural environment around it stays natural.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sure I'll go along with that.
> 
> The point is these fockers are purposely defacing the natural environment. A trail is built for hikers bikers and equestrians to get out and enjoy nature. What happens on the trail stays on the trail. Stay on the trail and the natural environment around it stays natural.


Oh the humanity (and self righteousness).

Lots of stuff in this world to be outraged about...this ain't one of them.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Biohazard74 said:


> I'm getting sick of seeing these stacked rocks on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 1010027


People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw piles of shyt.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ltspd1 said:


> Oh the humanity (and self righteousness).
> 
> Lots of stuff in this world to be outraged about...this ain't one of them.


There's many other things in this world that I'm outraged about besides this ****. Have you heard about Subway Jared?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Close talkers really piss me off. Especially if they have bad breath. Cigarettes mixed with coffee is the freaking worst.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

net wurker said:


> and you _just know_ they didn't stack themselves like that?


Maybe they did? Or maybe they were stacked by something...supernatural? Better get Egon to take some P.K.E. readings!


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I bet these people stacked rocks for years to make these.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> There's many other things in this world that I'm outraged about besides this ****. Have you heard about Subway Jared?


Now there was a man with a plan! Bet he never could have put the pipe to all them young girls had he stayed a big fatty. Talk bout "stackin' rocks."


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Optimus said:


> Now there was a man with a plan! Bet he never could have put the pipe to all them young girls had he stayed a big fatty. Talk bout "stackin' rocks."


He was getting his rocks off.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

heyyall said:


> I bet these people stacked rocks for years to make these.


Those stacks are ginormous! I wonder how long it would take to knock them down? I bet it's a long time.


----------



## Stumpy29er (Oct 12, 2009)

Optimus said:


> Now there was a man with a plan! Bet he never could have put the pipe to all them young girls had he stayed a big fatty. Talk bout "stackin' rocks."


gotta have a goal


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Did someone say rocks?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

What, no cover of a Rush album in this thread?!?

I am SERIOUSLY disappointed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> What, no cover of a Rush album in this thread?!?
> 
> I am SERIOUSLY disappointed.


I think this is more appropriate.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

This isn't an American issue, it's global. Just a few weeks ago I came along the cycle track at the end of my road and what do you know, stacked rocks! I took a novel approach to dealing with them. It went something like:

pedal-pedal-pedal-pedal- Oh, stacked rocks! - pedal-pedal-pedal-pedal...


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Wow*

*You have to be kidding me !*


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody that has watched Blair Witch Project knows tampering with stacked stones in the woods does not end well. Unless you can tell which stone piles were stacked by dirty hippies and which were magically placed by a witch, the best option is to not touch the stacked stones. :skep:


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like they must have burned the toilet paper eh? :eekster:



Biohazard74 said:


> I'm getting sick of seeing these stacked rocks on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 1010027


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

SeaBass_ said:


> Best comment to the article:
> 
> My main issue with the article is that it smells of elite hiking, of having a purpose above other people's purpose. The Forest is our original home, and as such we are innately drawn to it.
> 
> human/nature art is magnificent and not something to get angry about when hiking.


This! ^^^^

Also I quit my subscription to HCN long ago due to articles like this and when they quit being an independent voice for the western states and became a cheerleader for a certain political party.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't even believe people are arguing about rocks.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

On my morning ride, I saw these beautiful stacked rocks and thought of this thread. So much so that I shot a picture while riding :lol:

View attachment 1010123


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> I can't even believe people are arguing about rocks.


Hey it's sure beats beating a dead horse over the usual 26 vs 27 vs 29 vs carbon vs aluminum vs steel vs long stem vs short stem vs new geometry vs old geometry vs narrow bar vs short bar vs riser bar vs flat bar vs clipless vs platforms vs uphill right of way vs downhill right of way vs hiker yielding vs equestrian vs camel.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> On my morning ride, I saw these beautiful stacked rocks and thought of this thread. So much so that I shot a picture while riding :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1010123


Nice pit stop anyway.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice pit stop anyway.


stop? you'll see in the video I didn't even slow to take the picture.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> I can't even believe people are arguing about rocks.


Obviously people are very passionate about rocks.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

heyyall said:


> On my morning ride, I saw these beautiful stacked rocks and thought of this thread. So much so that I shot a picture while riding :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1010123


Nice rocks dude!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think this is more appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 1010077


That's cool, but this is more what I had in mind.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

[video]http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/383057/the-best-71-second-animation-youll-watch-today/[/video]


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> stop? you'll see in the video I didn't even slow to take the picture.


Serious photography skill displayed in that vid. Seriously though I was surprised to see that it was taken on the fly and it came out clearer than my stand still point and shoot shots.



Finch Platte said:


> That's cool, but this is more what I had in mind.


Good call! And speaking of which I don't recall that album cover. I know the music though.


----------



## rockhopper2 (Jul 27, 2013)

heyyall said:


> Anybody that has watched Blair Witch Project knows tampering with stacked stones in the woods does not end well. Unless you can tell which stone piles were stacked by dirty hippies and which were magically placed by a witch, the best option is to not touch the stacked stones. :skep:


lolz..


----------



## XCBiker10287 (Aug 18, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sure I'll go along with that.
> 
> The point is these fockers are purposely defacing the natural environment. A trail is built for hikers bikers and equestrians to get out and enjoy nature. What happens on the trail stays on the trail. Stay on the trail and the natural environment around it stays natural.


Aka "I'm more self-righteous than you. I win the being outside in the woods contest."


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

Well the theory behind almost any nature preserve, trail, park, etc is to "leave no trace."

The problem is, its in most cases public land, so you can't restrict who enters. Since you cannot restrict who enters, you will get a variety of people with a variety of needs, a variety of respects, a variety of ethics, a variety of opinions on what the trail should be.

One thing I do find amusing, is when people get upset with the stacking of rocks yet didn't seem to mind the alteration of the nature preserve to CREATE THE TRAIL. Also as another person mentioned that every time you as a human enter that nature preserve you are changing it. Foot prints, bike tire marks, maybe if you took a leak, etc. Your presence changed the state of the area. You being there caused animals or creatures of all shapes and sizes to potentially do something other than what they were originally going to do.

Maybe you going past a specific point in a trail scared a deer to change its course which brought it towards a road when a truck was going by. You inadvertently caused the death of that deer. 

You ran past that spiders web, and now it can't catch a dragon fly, which won't eat a specific mosquito which carried malaria, and no longer infected that mountain goat.

You can never enter nature without having an effect. Some obviously are worse than others, especially when you introduce and leave non-natural items in that habitat. However taking parts of that habitat, changing its placement and leaving it? Not exactly a game changer in terms of affecting the ecosystem is it?


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Backpacking this summer, there were lots of rocks to mark the trail. In some places, there were little mounds of stone. I actually thought it was unnecessary, but I enjoyed connecting the dots.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

That one kinda looks like a giant boulder may have rolled through that area, and stopped there to take a dump.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Look what I came across.

Be sure to click on the fake embed for full video viewing.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice.. equestrian vs camel thread??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Look what I came across.


You found a mountain bike? :0)

Stacking it though, that's pretty sad.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

It's not the individual stacks that upset me but the ones that form a circle. Nothing makes my blood boil like a stacked rock ring. I hate it so much that I am forced to set it on fire and throw a sacrificial piece of beef on it and then eat that beef as if I am eating the soul of the person who stacked the ring. Side note; souls taste good with some salt and pepper and a slight brazing of BBQ sauce.


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

TSpice said:


> Well the theory behind almost any nature preserve, trail, park, etc is to "leave no trace."
> 
> The problem is, its in most cases public land, so you can't restrict who enters. Since you cannot restrict who enters, you will get a variety of people with a variety of needs, a variety of respects, a variety of ethics, a variety of opinions on what the trail should be.
> 
> ...


Guess we all should stay in our homes and never go out then. LOL. I know what you mean here, but where is the line, the point that thinking our presence changed something. BUT, maybe we were supposed to. Maybe we were supposed to spook that deer, so it got hit, and now became food for something else.

Is there a destiny? A proper order to everything and how its supposed to play out, or is the future really unwritten? Time will never tell


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend, appropriately named Joy, took great joy in finding this stack on a ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> My friend, appropriately named Joy, took great joy in finding this stack on a ride.
> 
> View attachment 1022146


Hmmmm and what was on her mind at the time?

Rock stackers is one thing but rock stackers with a hidden agenda is another.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope you're alluding to Jenga, rather than a whole different sort of riding.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmmm and what was on her mind at the time?
> 
> Rock stackers is one thing but rock stackers with a hidden agenda is another.


Rock stacking porn. We must keep our children safe.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I took my son out for a hike the other day at a local creek-strewn park, and we came across a dozen or so of these phenomena. We thought they looked pretty cool, and damn, an engineer must have been involved to stack these small rocks in such a way as to maintain balance.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Take that, you Sierra Club hip-gangster-wannabes!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmmm and what was on her mind at the time?
> 
> Rock stackers is one thing but rock stackers with a hidden agenda is another.


Joy does not hide her agenda. She'll show it to anyone who asks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> Joy does not hide her agenda. She'll show it to anyone who asks.


I think I was pointing towards her hinting towards you.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Cairns aka ducks are necessary to mark cross-country routes (i.e., where there is no trail). They shouldn't be disturbed; nor should they be placed without good reason.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

When bird hunting deep in the Maine woods, we often will assemble small rock piles and arrows to let our buddies know which way we went. These are scattered on the way back. Basic scout craft stuff.


----------



## pb123hou (May 26, 2015)

I'd rather ride on them than stack them. But I don't really care what anyone else does with them. Well, I take that back. I don't like if people move them out of the trail. Same goes for roots. I don't like when people cut roots that are in the trail. I also don't like when people remove fallen trees and other fun obstacles out of the trail. And I don't like when people ride the trails when they are too wet creating trenches that the water pools in and trenches impede flow once the trail dries up. I could go on and on but I'm done.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

pb123hou said:


> I'd rather ride on them than stack them. But I don't really care what anyone else does with them. Well, I take that back. I don't like if people move them out of the trail. Same goes for roots. I don't like when people cut roots that are in the trail. I also don't like when people remove fallen trees and other fun obstacles out of the trail. And I don't like when people ride the trails when they are too wet creating trenches that the water pools in and trenches impede flow once the trail dries up. I could go on and on but I'm done.


I think you covered it. Well there's that ear bud wearing thing and that Strava thing and ...


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think you covered it. Well there's that ear bud wearing thing and that Strava thing and ...


Might as add awesome straps carrying broad swords


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Robyn Martin has issues...


----------



## HossP29 (May 15, 2018)

*Rock Kickers Need Art Too*

"Let him who is without art, kick the first stone."


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

"Let him who is without art, stack the first stone."


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I am a Rock stacking hippy! I find it amusing!....

What else should i do when i wait for you to catch up when i'm riding?


----------



## HossP29 (May 15, 2018)

A rock stacking Hippy and a talented one at that! I like the one on the log. Do you have any more photos of that one?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

HossP29 said:


> "Let him who is without art, kick the first stone."


Let he with 2 posts, dredge up the 3 year old thread.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

...this is the hill that someone chooses to die on?

Cairns are obnoxious, yes, but so are mountain bikers...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2018)

Biohazard74 said:


> I'm getting sick of seeing these stacked rocks on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 1010027


Mmmm...chocolate :yesnod:


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> I'm getting sick of seeing these stacked rocks on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 1010027


That came out of a Carin Terrier. No doubt about it.

Sent from my iFern using Tapatalk while not riding, dammit!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Noclutch said:


> That came out of a Cairn Terrier. No doubt about it.
> 
> Sent from my iFern using Tapatalk while not riding, dammit!


Nice (I fixed it for ya.)

If y'all want to see land art (including stacks of rocks), take a look at this guy:

https://www.boredpanda.com/land-art-andy-goldsworthy/


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's very annoying to me that people feel the need to change the natural landscape like this. Aside from biking and hiking trails the rest of the landscape should be left as natural as possible.


I totally agree. Nature creates its beauty on its own. The last thing I want to see when I'm out in a natural environment is man made ****. Rule #1 when in nature, pack it in, pack it out. No Footprints!!!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Mookie said:


> I've dismantled a few of these over the years. I just don't like the sight of 'em.


Don't do that: they are used as beacons by the ships on the route Earth KOI-7923.01


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

Robyn is out dismantling a Native American cairn from 600 years ago as we speak.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ALimon said:


> I totally agree. Nature creates its beauty on its own. The last thing I want to see when I'm out in a natural environment is man made ****. Rule #1 when in nature, pack it in, pack it out. No Footprints!!!


Word.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

HossP29 said:


> A rock stacking Hippy and a talented one at that! I like the one on the log. Do you have any more photos of that one?


Ask and ye shall recieve


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

One time I went to this park called Yosemite and there are a bunch of stacked rocks there. There was even one rock that seems to be missing a half. Common, at least pick a rock that is whole. Everyone was starring at these stack rocks and not one complain. I think they should also remove the trail-head signs and the parking lot as well.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Gumby_rider said:


> One time I went to this park called Yosemite and there are a bunch of stacked rocks there. There was even one rock that seems to be missing a half. Common, at least pick a rock that is whole. Everyone was starring at these stack rocks and not one complain. I think they should also remove the trail-head signs and the parking lot as well.


Whether you meant this to be sarcastic or funny, you failed.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

ALimon said:


> I totally agree. Nature creates its beauty on its own. The last thing I want to see when I'm out in a natural environment is man made ****. Rule #1 when in nature, pack it in, pack it out. No Footprints!!!


Yes! Totally agree. Man-made stuff is always uglier than its natural counterpart... Therefore, we should not add man made anything unless it serves some purpose. Cairns do when above tree-line (or terrain that looks like it anyway) but are unnecessarily intrusive anywhere else.

Keep stacking, I'll keep kicking.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gumby_rider said:


> One time I went to this park called Yosemite and there are a bunch of stacked rocks there. There was even one rock that seems to be missing a half. Common, at least pick a rock that is whole. Everyone was starring at these stack rocks and not one complain. I think they should also remove the trail-head signs and the parking lot as well.


I'd be onboard with that. Petition in the works, thanks for the idea.

On a serious note, just because you didn't hear anyone complaining doesn't mean there wasn't a large percentage disgusted at the man made visual in an otherwise pristine natural environment.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

TheDwayyo said:


> Whether you meant this to be sarcastic or funny, you failed.


I agree. Just like the article failed.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

Few years late to the party but here's my two cents: 

Cairns are sanitation. If you don't have the navigational skill the route isn't for you.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> Few years late to the party but here's my two cents:
> 
> Cairns are sanitation. If you don't have the navigational skill the route isn't for you.


Trails are sanitation. If you don't have the navigational skills the route isn't for you.

I stacked a bunch of rocks today.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

Either we have a misunderstanding or a disagreement. I can live with that. Enjoy your rock stacking!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't mind the occasional cairn/rockpile, and sometimes they are useful. There are other, much worse intrusions: trash of all kinds - water bottles, wrappers, used condoms, used tampons, bags of dog turds. And lets not forget heedless trail braiding and obstacle removal. If piles of rocks is all you have to complain about, count yourself lucky.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

squeakymcgillicuddy said:


> Either we have a misunderstanding or a disagreement.


Why not both?


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> If piles of rocks is all you have to complain about, count yourself lucky.


I'm quite capable of complaining about multiple things in any given day, don't you worry!


----------



## spleeft (May 2, 2017)

*I was neutral. Then my dog almost hurt his paw because one of these fell over when he was sniffing it. Now I think it stinks and I don't like it !!!*


----------

